# Mini Jack and bull?



## mwilkerson (Oct 14, 2020)

I have 2 little miniature jacks. I recently had to isolate them because they were starting to become aggressive toward my goats. If like to put them in our cow pasture but I'm not sure how they will do with our bull. They have been kept with the cows before and did fine and our bull is generally very gentle. We do not want to help them yet because we are getting a Jenny soon and was hoping to breed one of them with her. I'm just nervous about putting them in with the bull. Has anyone ever kept a mini Jack with a bull before?


----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 4, 2020)

We have several neighbors that each keep either a small donkey or a small mule (12 hands) in their herds to act as sentries. Each herd has a bull, cows, calves and so far no one has had problems with their little equine being hurt.

The closest herd has the small mule, Moses, and he is usually found on the edges of the herd or hanging out with the calves.


----------



## noor098 (Nov 5, 2020)

mwilkerson said:


> I have 2 little miniature jacks. I recently had to isolate them because they were starting to become aggressive toward my goats. If like to put them in our cow pasture but I'm not sure how they will do with our bull. They have been kept with the cows before and did fine and our bull is generally very gentle. We do not want to help them yet because we are getting a Jenny soon and was hoping to breed one of them with her. I'm just nervous about putting them in with the bull. Has anyone ever kept a mini Jack with a bull before?


i have also one little donkey. this donkey gentelly live with others animals not even hurts goat and hens but we dont leave this liitle pie with bulls as a safe precuation we leave him in a separate room.


----------



## noor098 (Nov 7, 2020)

i think the important thing is the health of the little horse. i want to ask that vegetable or fruits are 
good diet for little horse or not? this is best food for horses appla is the favourite of the horses.


----------



## Taz (Nov 8, 2020)

Fruits and vegetables are fine for horses in small amounts. They need most of their diet to be made up of hay or grass but try to keep everything to an amount that doesn't make them put too much extra weight on.


----------

